# Como hacer un tablero de LED



## konexiones (Ene 17, 2007)

Hola a todos..mi nombre es Mariano, me especializo en el disenio de juegos y juguetes de mesa, actualmente estoy trabajando en el disenio de un juego de mesa que tiene que tener un tablero con aproximadamente 50 led que se tienen que encender con un boton cada led
pero cual es el problema, si se enciende c/u con un boton al terminar el juego el participante tiene que tocar todos los botones de nuevo para apagarlo, mi consulta es como tendria que ser el montaje electronicamente para que se toque una vez un boton y despues con un "Reset" se apaguen todos los LEDS

Gracias, por la ayuda.

PD: Estuve leyendo algo sobre las compuertas logicas y transistores, pero no se me ocurre como se tendria que montar, para dicho fin


----------



## Braulio (Ene 18, 2007)

Aca te doy una idea "teórica" de como podrías armarlo pero solo con 3 diodos.
El circuito funciona bién en la simulación, solo que en el circuitmaker no encontre un modelo real del latch RS quizá alguien nos pueda decir el codigo de uno fasil de encontrar en el mercado, normalmente viene varios en un solo IC pero habría q ver si dicho IC aguanta la corriente de los diodos, la cual es aprox 5mA x c/diodo. Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 18, 2007)

mira esto casi parece escrito para ti.
Hay uno realizado con una matriz de led's

Pero necesitaras un micro, pero todo se andara


----------



## Braulio (Ene 18, 2007)

Falle en el cálculo: cada LED drenará aprox 10mA, lo cual me parece bastante, pero si disminuimos la corriente aumentando la resistencia en serie, el LED no brillará mucho, y creo q lo q necesitas para el juego es q se note bastante el LED encendido ... hummmnnn...
Creo q colocando un transistor BC548 a cada LED se puede solucionar el problema, algo asi:






Pero esto no sería necesario si el lach RS aguantara la corriente del diodo ¿alguien nos puede orientar? Salu2:

BRAULIO


----------



## konexiones (Ene 19, 2007)

Les agradezco a todos la colaboracion en mi inquietud, el tema es que aca en Argentina las compuertas logicas tienen un valor aproximado de $2 (con 6 salidas) yo aproximadamente necesitaria 9, se me iria el costo a $18 solamente en las compuertas logicas, despues esta el tablero, el packaging etc... y el precio del juego se iria a la s nubes, por eso voy a realizar un cambio en la arquitectura, voy a trabajar en un teclado eletromagnetico, donde los botones cuando se apreten queden pegados al fondo, de esta manera el LED encenderia, despues mediante un boton RESET, desconecto el electromagneto y los botones provistos con un resorte volverian a su posicion normal de 0, agradeceria si alguien podria confirmar si mi teoria es correcta.

GRACIAS !!!!


----------



## Braulio (Ene 19, 2007)

Bueno, si el problema es el precio ¿q tal un microcontrolador? puedes averiguar el precio de un PIC 16F87 o un ATMEL 89C52 ó 89C51 o cualquiera q tenga 2 ó + puertos de 8 bits c/u y si el precio esta dentro de tu presupuesto, avisas para pensar el programa (q creo no será muy complicado). Salu2:

BRAULIO

pd: te puedo ayudar si es atmel, pics no se mucho pero en el foro hay mucha gente q los domina a tal punto q los manejan con la zurda y los ojos cerrados


----------



## manuel castro garrido (Jul 18, 2011)

hola y cual seria el circuito tiopepe123????...te agradeceria  muxo q lo publiques@tiopepe123


----------

